

Money as debt (5x10min videos) - snippyhollow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArfPytAoeZ0

======
snippyhollow
Why and how money is steering mankind. Basic economics class (I had 3 years
ago), but I think it's laid down beautifully. Doing the buzz for 3 weeks in my
friends circle, so I thought it could be of interest for HN.

